# Kurt Angle to definitley do MMA



## MMA Warrior (Jun 10, 2008)

> * "I’ve always wanted to do it. I’m the only Olympic gold medallist that will enter the Octagon and it feels right for me.
> *
> 
> * I can almost guarantee you’re going to see me in the Octagon." *


*

Kurt Angle discussing his MMA carrer, and most likley fighting in the UFC

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/ufc/article1724710.ece
*


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, I've never heard Angle say this before


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

When he'll get rocked, he's going to be back at faking a punch in no-time.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I have a tough time believing he is really "getting offers" from the UFC. Why would Dana want to sign a 40 year old with an injury list longer than R Kelly's sex offender rap sheet and no MMA experience at all. Yeah, the guy was a great wrestler back when he was thirty but today he would get DESTROYED by essentially anyone in the HW or LHW division. Pure wrestling is not going to work for him like it works for Brock- Hell, it wouldn't work for Brock if he was only 6' 230 and forty years old in the HW division either.

That said, I actually could see EXC signing him just for the viewer draw, but I don't think EXC could afford his price tag (which will probably be more than they've paid any fighter ever)


----------



## iancw (Dec 30, 2007)

I remember watching Kurt Angle on inside MMA and he kept on using the term "Octagon" when talking about getting into MMA. Kenny Rice asked him if he was going to the UFC and he said no, he was just talking about MMA in general. So even though he uses the term "Octagon" I wouldn't draw any conclusions that he's going to UFC.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

This will never happen. Angle has no MMA experience and would probably get destroyed in wrestling now. He needs to stop living in the past and realize that just because he was an olympian 10 years ago he is not good anymore. Plus he has so many injuries if someone punched him he would probably die.


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

Dan0 said:


> When he'll get rocked, he's going to be back at faking a punch in no-time.


rofl co-signed :thumbsup:


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Angle needs to stop talking shit i think Kimbo would even put a beating on him.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I do wonder if he'll sign with some smaller promotion and try to get them to let him do worked matches to get a few wins under his belt. I mean, Brock was a lot more promising than Angle and Dana still let him go to K-1 Dynamite for his first fight. I can't see any serious promotion signing him with no fights at the pricetag he will inevitable be asking.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

I dont think the UFC will touch him, Brock Lesnar is a phenomenal athlete who is in his early 30's. Kurt is an old man with the aforementioned injury list.

Would any commission clear him to fight? there were rumours of the Ken vs Kimbo being pulled since Ken had is lights punched out 5 times in a row. There is a definite chance of Kurt's neck snapping and nobody needs that


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

Blah blah blah, this dude puts this crap out every few months. He is a fake wrestler who is all hat no cattle. :confused03:


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

I think he would do alright if he went to the right league and fought the right people. If they sent him to elite xc he would do great lol. If he sighns with any other venue he is screwed unless they build him up. I can see him out muscling/ out wrestling a lot of guys.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Angle is just too broke to do MMA.


----------



## InAweOfFedor (Aug 13, 2008)

I'd like to see him get knocked out, and shut up, then never heard from in mma circles again!!! Sign him up UFC


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Kurt Angle is too old and is plagued by several neck injuries. He'll likely be killed shooting and eating a hard knee. 

His striking likely crap and even though Kurt is an accomplished wrestler and a competitive individual, he hasn't the time to get the training he needs.


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> This will never happen. Angle has no MMA experience and would probably get destroyed in wrestling now. He needs to stop living in the past and realize that just because he was an olympian 10 years ago he is not good anymore. Plus he has so many injuries if someone punched him he would probably die.


Indeed. Angle can't get to MMA, at least not to a decent MMA organization, much less the UFC. He has a name and very good wrestling, but that's it. He's even greener than Lesnar. Lesnar's been training for over 2 years now in MMA, and it's a lot bigger, stronger, faster and well-rounded (wow, I never thought I'd say that about Lesnar) than the old, broken down Angle.

However, as there could be a lot of money in this, he could still make an MMA fight.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

valrond said:


> Indeed. Angle can't get to MMA, at least not to a decent MMA organization, much less the UFC. He has a name and very good wrestling, but that's it. He's even greener than Lesnar. Lesnar's been training for over 2 years now in MMA, and it's a lot bigger, stronger, faster and well-rounded (wow, I never thought I'd say that about Lesnar) than the old, broken down Angle.
> 
> However, as there could be a lot of money in this, he could still make an MMA fight.


I dont know if i agree that his faster then angle...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> I dont know if i agree that his faster then angle...


Based on what, their pro-wrestling? that's acting, they aren't going for insane speed because that gets people hurt.

Compare footage of Angle's olympic wrestling with lesnar's collegiate and you might have an argument.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

> I’ve always wanted to do it. I’m the only Olympic gold medallist that will enter the Octagon and it feels right for me.


At least he had the decency to qualify this with "the Octagon," because if he had said "the sport" he would have looked like a serious idiot.

My thoughts on Angle's marathon mouth are up on MMAOpinion.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Hopefully this is the truth and we will see him fight.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

I could actually see the UFC signing him for 1 fight to fight Lesnar since they had a feud and would be a draw for certain crowds. After Lesnar crushed him they might let him fight someone such as Liddell since he has talked crap to him and about him and to let Chuck have his way with him and shut him up for good. Just a thought, prolly won't happen but would be interesting...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

js9234 said:


> I could actually see the UFC signing him for 1 fight to fight Lesnar since they had a feud and would be a draw for certain crowds. After Lesnar crushed him they might let him fight someone such as Liddell since he has talked crap to him and about him and to let Chuck have his way with him and shut him up for good. Just a thought, prolly won't happen but would be interesting...


Haha I would boycott a UFC with Lesnar and Angle. That is just not right.


----------



## EbonGear (Dec 31, 2006)

Kurt has been living in the fantasy world of wrestling a little too long if he seriously thinks he can step into the mma ring. With his history of crippling neck injuries, among others, one guillotine and that could be it for him. I agree though, I could still see EliteXC signing him for match just because I think everyone would tune in to watch.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 3, 2009)

Still no Kurt Angle


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

And he got arrested, or something like that.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Is this going to get bumped in another year when Angle still isn't here?


----------



## King Koopa (Jun 28, 2009)

Chileandude said:


> And he got arrested, or something like that.


he was caught with hgh i think


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

King Koopa said:


> he was caught with hgh i think


and he was stalking a female wrestler that he was going out with cuz he hit her or somthn


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I think because he can pull in viewers someone will pick him up and milk it, strikeforce maybe who knows. 

Or maybe the UFC puts him on a season of tuff LOL.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

ummm im still waiting from the last time he said it


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

What is with people bumping old threads today?

Let dead threads die.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Maybe there's a Pet Sematary vibe somewhere that we can't isolate yet, and the thread comes back ALL HORRIBLE LIKE!!


----------



## Hawk (Aug 3, 2009)

I say angles to old and injury prone


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Haha, the follow up article is hilarious.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/ufc/1721110/Angle-cools-talk-of-MMA-move.html

check out the end- apparently he thinks the referee makes the decision if a fight goes the distance, lol. yeah, he's TOTALLY ready for MMA.


----------



## gaz_berserk (Aug 23, 2009)

MMA Warrior said:


> *
> 
> Kurt Angle discussing his MMA carrer, and most likley fighting in the UFC
> 
> ...


he is too old
but i would like him fight against Randy or marck koleman


----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

Angle just likes to talk a lot these days. He's too old and beat up to do any MMA. It would have been nice to see how he would have done if he never went into pro wrestling and didn't have his neck problems. I think he could have picked up MMA fairly quickly. He's a tremendous athlete.


----------



## -Jesus- (May 20, 2009)

Have you guys seen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVgRD2943tI 
?

It was a little while ago, Kurt angle said he could take on Chuck Liddell (When he was in his Prime also ^^)

Funny stuff.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

-Jesus- said:


> Have you guys seen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVgRD2943tI
> ?
> 
> It was a little while ago, Kurt angle said he could take on Chuck Liddell (When he was in his Prime also ^^)
> ...


i thought of this as soon as i saw this thread. he thought chuck had no wrestling background... he is an idiot and all talk. he would get wrecked by middle tier if not lower tier fighters in the ufc.


----------



## GrabthemCakes (Aug 4, 2009)

Two years ago if someone said Brock Lesner would be UFC champ and many think he would beat Fedor that person would have been called a troll. So maybe Kurt can still do it. Look the rest of the former WWE guys are kicking the crap out of MMA guys so maybe Kurt can too


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

GrabthemCakes said:


> Two years ago if someone said Brock Lesner would be UFC champ and many think he would beat Fedor that person would have been called a troll. So maybe Kurt can still do it. Look the rest of the former WWE guys are kicking the crap out of MMA guys so maybe Kurt can too


Brock Lesnar isnt 40 and also has a considerable size and strength advantage over everyone he fights.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Brock Lesnar isnt 40 and also has a considerable size and strength advantage over everyone he fights.


Not to mention that Kurt has a ton of health issues that would keep him from training up to potential that Brock didn't have.

Also, Brock has the power of the magic penis/He-Man sword tattoo.


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

GrabthemCakes said:


> Two years ago if someone said Brock Lesner would be UFC champ and many think he would beat Fedor that person would have been called a troll. So maybe Kurt can still do it. Look the rest of the former WWE guys are kicking the crap out of MMA guys so maybe Kurt can too


First part true. Second part? Who are the rest of these former WWE guys? Lashley? I wouldn't say he's proven anything aside from being very strong and a good athlete... nothing like Lesnar's impact at all.

Oh wait... you meant the best MMA fighter ever, Ken Shamrock. He's so good, he left MMA to go beat up wrestlers and THEN came back and beat up all the other MMA guys. :confused02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

IronMan said:


> Not to mention that Kurt has a ton of health issues that would keep him from training up to potential that Brock didn't have.
> 
> Also, Brock has the power of the magic penis/He-Man sword tattoo.


brock is healthy and angle definitely does not have that awesome tattoo haha


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

And here I was thinking that perhaps Angle had gotten serious and trained with Burkman on how to harass women, and that's what made him qualified to fight MMA.


----------



## Sparkus (Aug 26, 2009)

Angle is a funny guy, he's a comedian, if he thinks he would last in the UFC, or MMA for that matter. Though I'd think it would be awesome to see him and Lesnar go at it again. Just diff sport.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Amun said:


> If Angle wasn't 40 and riddled with injuries I think he would be able to do some serious damage in the UFC due to his wrestling and athleticism. Unfortunatley at his age with his problems the only thing he will likley damage is his reputation.


i agree. it would not help him at all in my opinion.


----------

